# Aspirador no aspira (Bosch Sphera 28)



## joanillo (May 7, 2013)

Se trata de un Bosch Sphera 28 de 1800W. Iba de maravilla. El caso es que ha dejado de aspirar, pero aparentemente el motor funciona bien (no parece que haya perdido potencia). La bolsa la vacié, y vi que tenía un pequeño agujero y lo tapé con cinta. Miraré de poner una bolsa nueva, pero no creo que sea esto...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2013)

Si el motor gira y no aspira , desechando manguera rota  o carcasa que cierre mal , se pudo romper la turbina


----------



## solaris8 (May 7, 2013)

dosmetros dijo....


> se pudo romper la turbina



posiblemene, sobre todo si es de plastico, se pudo barrer el eje....


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 8, 2013)

o el seguro del eje roto, que es de plástico, como un palillo de plástico


----------

